# Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??



## drathy (24. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte mal eben Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen hören.

Folgendes:
Gestern war es beim Aalangeln mal wieder so weit, dass ich einen 38er gefangen habe, den ich gerne wieder zurückgesetzt hätte. Der hatte den Haken aber geschluckt, und daher habe ich ihn dann mitgenommen.

Ich wollte mal hören, was Ihr meint, ob die Aale das verkraften, wenn man den Haken einfach abschneidet?
Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Magensäure die Haken zerstört? Dann hat mir neulich ein Angler erzählt, dass der Haken aus dem Aal herauswächst... 

Ist es an dem, dass kleine Aale sowas problemlos überleben?

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## bennie (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Speziell Aale verkraften das, solange der Haken nicht megagroß ist. Ich würde ihn zurücksetzen, dann hat er eine gute Chance. Aufm Teller macht son Lütte ja wenig Sinn.

Aale können den Haken sogar "herausdrücken"


----------



## kulti007 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

hey, die frage würde mich auch interessieren.
ich habe die untermaßigen aale immer abgeschnitten und zurück gesetzt.

mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

ich schneid das Vorfach möglichst kurz ab und setz ihn dann zurück! ich hab ma nen kleinen Aal der meinen Haken tief geschluckt hatte mitgenommen und ins Aquarium gesetzt und siehe da nach ca. 3 Tagen lag der Haken samt Vorfach im Becken rum.


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

das hat man mittlerweile untersucht. dabei ist das egebnis ernüchternd: aale sind offenbar längst nicht so robust, wie angenommen. sehr viele aale sterben an den folgen, oft noch sehr viel später.


----------



## Nauke (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schneid das Vorfach möglichst kurz ab und setz ihn dann zurück! ich hab ma nen kleinen Aal der meinen Haken tief geschluckt hatte mitgenommen und ins Aquarium gesetzt und siehe da nach ca. 3 Tagen lag der Haken samt Vorfach im Becken rum.



Jepp,

das kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Ich hatte mal einen gehältert bei dem saß der Haken im Schlund. Nach einem
Tag schaute er seitlich raus und nach drei Tagen lag der Haken am Becken-
grund.

Manchmal, wenn ich nächsten morgen keine Zeit habe, die in der Nacht 
gefangenen Aale zu versorgen, nehme ich sie lebend im Wassereimer mit.
Dabei hatte ich es dann auch schon des öfteren das tags drauf die Haken
samt Vorfach im Eimer lagen.
Frag mich nicht wie die die Dinger raus bekommen haben. 

Also, Vorfach so kurz wie möglich kappen und ab, zurück ins Nass.|wavey:


----------



## Revilo (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				drathy schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hat mir neulich ein Angler erzählt, dass der Haken aus dem Aal herauswächst...


So ist es!
Weiß ich aus sicherer Quelle.:m


----------



## Zopenhunter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> das hat man mittlerweile untersucht. dabei ist das egebnis ernüchternd: aale sind offenbar längst nicht so robust, wie angenommen. sehr viele aale sterben an den folgen, oft noch sehr viel später.



Wer hat das untersucht und wo kann man die Ergebnisse dieser Studie bekommen?

mfg


----------



## nordman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

keine ahnung. habs vor einiger zeit irgendwo gelesen... aber wo?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zopenhunter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung. habs vor einiger zeit irgendwo gelesen... aber wo?|kopfkrat



Hmm.. vielleicht irgend eine Angelzeitschrift? Würde mich schon interessieren.


----------



## oknel (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

kann ich auch bestätigen, abgeschnittene haken werden nach einiger zeit herausgewürgt und liegen im wassereimer.

deswegen schneide ich die kleinen auch einfach ab ohne gross am vorfach zu zerren und event. verletzungen zu vergrössern.

mfg


----------



## stream-and-jerk (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Aale sollen ja wirklich so robust sein (kann auch eine düstere Legende sein). Ich denke aber jeder untermaßige Fisch mit geschlucktem Haken kann zurückgesetzt werden. So hat er eine, wenn auch teilweise kleine Chance, zur Regeneration. Er wird eh nicht verwertet.


----------



## xonnel (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Die Alternative wäre ja das Hakenlösen - bei einem tief geschlucktem Haken überlebt das jedoch garantiert kein Aal.
Sobald von Haken nichts mehr zu sehen ist, schneide ich auch sofort direkt vor dem Maul ab und setze zurück.


----------



## Seebaer (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				stream-and-jerk schrieb:
			
		

> Aale sollen ja wirklich so robust sein (kann auch eine düstere Legende sein). Ich denke aber jeder untermaßige Fisch mit geschlucktem Haken kann zurückgesetzt werden. So hat er eine, wenn auch teilweise kleine Chance, zur Regeneration. Er wird eh nicht verwertet.


 

|good:  Denke ich auch #6


----------



## fishking79 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich schneid das Vorfach möglichst kurz ab und setz ihn dann zurück! ich hab ma nen kleinen Aal der meinen Haken tief geschluckt hatte mitgenommen und ins Aquarium gesetzt und siehe da nach ca. 3 Tagen lag der Haken samt Vorfach im Becken rum.


 



Genau! Vorfach so kurz wie möglich abschneiden und wieder schwimmen lassen!die werden den haken schon wieder los!Sind hart in nehmen die Biester!


----------



## fishking79 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat das untersucht und wo kann man die Ergebnisse dieser Studie bekommen?
> 
> mfg


 

BLINKER-Sonderheft Aal!!Von Neunzehnhuntertschießmichtot!


----------



## Aalonso (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

denke, das beste in diesem fall ist das vorfach abschneiden. aale können denn haken rauswürgen oder auch durch ihre starke magensäure zersetzen.  
 wichtig aber, um die überlebenschance zu steigern: nicht versuchen den haken mit gewalt zu lösen oder durch ziehen am vorfach wieder zum vorschein zu bringen. denn mit zerrissenen eingeweiden hat selbst ein aal kaum eine überlebenschance!!
  -- ein haken kostet nur ein paar cent; in zukunft schöne aale fangen-> unbezahlbar---


----------



## Hechtpeter (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

solange der Aal nicht sichtlich blutet, würde ich ihn auch zurücksetzen.Vorfach kurz abgeschnitten und gut.....
Der schaft das so besser, bevor man mit Hakenlöser oder Zange alles kaputtmacht.....


----------



## Curious (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Den Aal kannst du getrost zuücksetzen,wenn der Haken von der Grösse her nicht grade auch nen Hai fangen würde.Es gab vor ewigen Zeiten im Blinker mal eine schöne Story über einen Aalfang (40 cm) mit tief geschlucktem 1/0er Wurmhaken...der Spezi hat ihn mitgenommen und ins Aquarium gesetzt,Bilder gemacht.Nach zwei Wochen war der Haken tatsächlich fast komplett durch die Haut gewachsen,fiel dann von selbst ab.Aal zurückgesetzt,alles in Butter .


----------



## drathy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Super, danke Euch allen für Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen! Finde es besonders bemerkenswert, dass der Haken ja anscheinend tatsächlich "rauswächst" - wahnsinn!!

Aber gut zu wissen! Dann werde ich künftig bei Kleinen das Vorfach kappen und mit Ihnen einen Termin ein paar Jahre später ausmachen...^^
Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal, wenn ich nächsten morgen keine Zeit habe, die in der Nacht
> gefangenen Aale zu versorgen, nehme ich sie lebend im Wassereimer mit.


Für unsere Freunde von PETA sei gesagt das er das natürlich nicht in Deutschland macht da hier ja das lebend Hältern verboten ist. Wenn wir im Ausland sind machen wir das auch immer so :m#6


----------



## Nauke (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere Freunde von PETA sei gesagt das er das natürlich nicht in Deutschland macht da hier ja das lebend Hältern verboten ist. Wenn wir im Ausland sind machen wir das auch immer so :m#6



Genau Klaus, so iss es.#6 #h


----------



## kulti007 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Aalonso schrieb:
			
		

> ... -- ein haken kostet nur ein paar cent; in zukunft schöne aale fangen-> unbezahlbar---



|good:


----------



## laverda (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Curious schrieb:
			
		

> Den Aal kannst du getrost zuücksetzen,wenn der Haken von der Grösse her nicht grade auch nen Hai fangen würde.Es gab vor ewigen Zeiten im Blinker mal eine schöne Story über einen Aalfang (40 cm) mit tief geschlucktem 1/0er Wurmhaken...der Spezi hat ihn mitgenommen und ins Aquarium gesetzt,Bilder gemacht.Nach zwei Wochen war der Haken tatsächlich fast komplett durch die Haut gewachsen,fiel dann von selbst ab.Aal zurückgesetzt,alles in Butter .



Das gleiche gab es mal als Bilderserie im "Fisch und Fang" vor über 25 Jahren. Das hat mich als Jungangler damals mächtig beeindruckt, wie der Aal den Haken los wird!!
Wenn also der arme Schnürsenkel offensichtlich nicht übermäßig verletzt ist (Bluten aus dem Schlund), setzt ihn an möglichst kurz abgeschittener Schnur zurück. Nach 1 - 2 Wochen ist der Haken herausgewachsen. Magensäure zersetzt keinen Haken, der im Schlund sitzt!!! 
Außerdem sollte keiner soooo lange warten, bis ein Haken wirklich geschluckt wird. Mancher dieser schleimigen Gesellen ist zwar mächtig gierig, ich denke aber, dass man, wenn die Schnur halbwegs ordentlich läuft, anschlagen sollte. Hängt er nicht, dann war es eben einer der Minifraktion.


----------



## HEWAZA (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Aalonso schrieb:
			
		

> wichtig aber, um die überlebenschance zu steigern: nicht versuchen den haken mit gewalt zu lösen oder durch ziehen am vorfach wieder zum vorschein zu bringen. denn mit zerrissenen eingeweiden hat selbst ein aal kaum eine überlebenschance!!
> -- ein haken kostet nur ein paar cent; in zukunft schöne aale fangen-> unbezahlbar---


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## sharkhooker (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Moin 
Auch ich kann mich da nur anschließen!!!

Vorfach kurz abtrennen und ab ins kühle Naß!

Die machen das schon!

Petri


----------



## tapaesser (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Und scheinbar sind Aale sehr vergesslich. Ich habe, allerdings nur 1 mal eine Ü 80 Aal gefangen, der hatte den Köderfisch+ Haken noch im Magen.


----------



## Baddy89 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Waren das Vorfach und der Köfi von dir ?


----------



## getchyouzander (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Waren das Vorfach und der Köfi von dir ?



Weiß zwar nicht wie das bei ihm war, aber ich hatte mal nen Aussteiger auf halbem Rotauge (Vorfach durchgerubbelt) 15 Minuten später und 80 m weiter weg gefangen (4pfd.), der hatte das halbe Rotauge und den K. Maddocks Outbarb haken von mir noch im Magen. Von 2 Anglern die dort fischten hatte nur ich diesen Haken.

Manchmal würgen sie wirklich die Vorfächer samt Haken raus, mehrfach erlebt. Vor langer Zeit als hältern noch erlaubt war und im Einzelfall auch bei waidgerecht abgeschlagenen Fischen.

Ich seh zu, daß der Haken groß genug ist um keinen untermaßigen Aal zu fangen und nehme selten Würmer in der Nacht. Lieber mindestens fingerlange Köfis die im See vorkommen. Klappt auch sehr gut mit Wurm kombiniert, dann brauchts ja auch wieder größeren Haken.


----------



## Aalfreak (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Das ein Aal einen geschluckten Haken, retour durchs Maul, wieder loswird dürfte wohl klar sein und hat sicher schon der ein oder andere selbst beobachtet.

Hab mal n Aal in einem 1000L Aquarium beobachtet.
Jener Aal hatte einen 6er Wurmhaken verschluckt und ihn innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen durch die Bauchdecke wieder herausgedrückt, mit dem Bogen zuerst.
Die kleine Wunde verheilte sofort nachdem der Haken heraus war. Absolut faszinierend finde ich.

Grüße!


----------



## jan1979 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht...
Wenn der Haken klein ist - ok.

Aber im Zweifel sollte man den Aal doch lieber töten - sonst quält er sich unnütz.


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Und ich achte zusätzlich drauf, dass die Haken NICHT ROSTFREI sind- so erhöht sich zusätzlich die Überlebenschance der Fische! In der Regel werden die Haken dann relativ schnell spröde, weil das "Eisen" schnell oxidiert...


----------



## carassius (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> das hat man mittlerweile untersucht. dabei ist das egebnis ernüchternd: aale sind offenbar längst nicht so robust, wie angenommen. sehr viele aale sterben an den folgen, oft noch sehr viel später.


 
Das kann ich nur bestetigen.Ich nhabe mal ca. 10 Aale mit geschluckten haken in mein Gartenteich gesezt(9000ltr mit viel futter) Die Aale die keinen haken in sich hatten sind gut abgewachsen wobei die anderen nach 1,5 Jahren nur noch haut und greten waren.Ich finde es ne Quällerei sie wieder zurück zu setzen!#d


----------



## Holger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Es gibt kein Universalrezept. Nicht alle Aale schaffen es, aber wohl doch sehr viele. Sind halt sehr robuste Fische. Und solange ein Aal die Chance hat, es zu packen, die zudem meiner Ansicht nach bei Minimum 50 % liegt, sollte man ihn doch wieder zurück setzen mit knapp gekapptem Vorfach. Denn sinnvoll verwertet werden die Minis auch nicht.


----------



## Lotte (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

moin-moin,

ich kann es ebenfalls bestätigen, daß die meisten aale den haken nach einiger zeit wieder loswerden. die erfahrungen stütze ich auf die zeit, wo das hältern von aalen in deutschland noch erlaubt war (ist ja schon schlimm, daß man das wegen einigen lästigen gästelesern immer wieder erwähnen muß). 

ebenfalls habe ich vor gar nicht allzulanger zeit mal einen schönen 300gr aal geräuchert bei unserem berufsfischer gekauft. als ich herzhaft in den bauchbereich gebissen hatte, hatte ich einen schönen 1/0 er aalhaken in meiner lippe. und ich achte da peinlich genau drauf, ob die fische gut ausgenommen sind oder nicht. deswegen wäre mir ein haken sicherlich aufgefallen. der muß also im fleisch zwischen rippen und außenhaut gesessen haben. da der dort nicht zufällig hinkommt, muß er wohl beim herauswachsen gewesen sein.

ich setzte jeden untermaßigen aal zurück!!! und wenn er tief geschluckt hat, und nicht stark verletzt ist, wird das vorfach direkt vor dem maul gekappt und dann geht es für den kleinen schleicher schonend zurück in sein nasses element.


----------



## Veit (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Umtermaßige Aale schneide ich immer ab, wenn sie geschluckt haben, da es bei uns auch so durch die Fischereiordnung vorgeschrieben ist.


----------



## Holger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Umtermaßige Aale schneide ich immer ab, wenn sie geschluckt haben, da es bei uns auch so durch die Fischereiordnung vorgeschrieben ist.


 
Das ist es bei uns meines Wissens nach leider nicht......eine sehr sinnvolle Verordnung !!! #6


----------



## Lotte (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Umtermaßige Aale schneide ich immer ab, wenn sie geschluckt haben, da es bei uns auch so durch die Fischereiordnung vorgeschrieben ist.



moin-moin,

ist das bei euch generell vorgeschrieben??? ich meine folgendes: bei uns muß jeder untermaßige fisch zurückgestetzt werden, wenn er überlebensfähig ist!!!! wenn nicht muß er waidgerecht getötet werden und zerstückelt dem gewässer zugeführt werden.


----------



## stream-and-jerk (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine folgendes: bei uns muß jeder untermaßige fisch zurückgestetzt werden, wenn er überlebensfähig ist!!!!



Das ist ja die Frage, sind Aale mit einem geschluckten Haken wirklich überlebensfähig?


----------



## Holger (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*



			
				stream-and-jerk schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja die Frage, sind Aale mit einem geschluckten Haken wirklich überlebensfähig?


 
Absolut, wie hier die Menge der Aussagen ziemlich eindeutig beweist.


----------



## zander55 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Ich schneide das Vorfach auch möglichst kurz ab, wenn ich einen Aal zurücksetzen will, der den Haken tief geschluckt hat. Ich denke mal das der Aal das abkann, und den Haken nach einiger Zeit wieder los wird.


----------



## wallerangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Aale mit geschlucktem Haken zurücksetzen??*

Aale können das ohne Probleme verkraften wenn sie einen haken tief geschluckt haben solange nicht versucht würde diesen mit gewallt zu lösen . ich habe mal den versuch gemacht und solch einen Aal in ein Becken gesetzt nach 3 tagen war der haken raus


----------

